# Installer Ubuntu sur imac: Ecran noir



## matr095 (9 Février 2011)

bonjour,
pourquoi quand j'essaye d'installer linux ubuntu 10.10 sur mon dernier imac 21,5":
-je boot sur le CD
-j'appuie sur F2
-je fais "installer ubuntu"
-l'écran devient tout noir, pourquoi :?

je voudrais installer ubuntu sur mon iMac, que faire ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2011)

Ce n'est peut-être pas si simple et plein de gens en ont discuté...
Notamment, il y a la question épineuse de l'EFI, qui remplace le BIOS, sur les Macs Intel.

Fais une petite recherche avec ces mots-clefs.


----------



## Jean-marie B (9 Février 2011)

Attention, c'est peu être con, mais je suppose que tu essayes bien d'installer Ubuntu pour mac ?

Parce que normalement, Ubuntu pour Pc ne fonctionne pas sur Mac !

B.A.V.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

Désolé,
C'est pour power pc qu'il faut une version spéciale.

Pour l'installation d'Ubuntu sur Mac, voir ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mac


----------



## tonrain (11 Février 2011)

Ca sent le troll: il n'y a pas de version Mac Intel de Linux, il existait bien une version Mac de Linux, mais c'était à l'époque des PPC, le fait qu'il ait réussi à booter sur le livecd montre qu'il possède un Mac Intel, et que par conséquent, il possède le bon cd.

Quand tu démarres sur le livecd, avant de faire entrer sur Installer Ubuntu, tape sur F6, et choisis noacpi et nomodeset. Puis tu fais esc, tu appuies sur la flèche droite de ton clavier, un curseur va apparaître, et tu rajoutes à la fin après un espace "-noacpi -nomodeset". Cela devrait fonctionner, mais il faudrait en savoir plus sur ton ordinateur (version, processeur etc...) pour corriger le problème exacte...


----------



## patatchod (11 Février 2011)

matr095 a dit:


> bonjour,
> pourquoi quand j'essaye d'installer linux ubuntu 10.10 sur mon dernier imac 21,5":
> -je boot sur le CD
> -j'appuie sur F2
> ...



J'ai eu le problème sur mon imac27"
C'est un soucis de driver graphique non pris en compte par le CD d'installation.
La seule solution que j'ai trouvée a été d'installer la 9.10 (qui elle, s'installe très bien en mode graphique sans echec, option ayant disparue dans l'install de la 10.10) et d'upgrader en 10.10 après avoir installé le bon driver...
C'est soulant, mais globalement, ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Williamwe (1 Mars 2011)

*Mandrake passe trés bien, ** knoppix 3.2, **YellowDog...

Bref voici un lien qui date un peux 
http://www.framasoft.net/article2470.html

Après une fois installer faut chercher tous les paquets pour ta carte graphique, son ...
*


----------



## Isdf (23 Mars 2011)

Hello, si j'ai bien compris au moment de booter Ubuntu en choisissant Installer ubuntu tu as un écran noir...

Si c'est le cas une fois avoir appuyer sur F2 et choisi ta langue tu appuie sur F6 et avec la barre d'espace tu coche noapic et acpi=off.

Tu appuies ensuite sur esc et tu choisis installer Ubuntu et cela devrai passer.


A+


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2011)

À l'occasion, si quelqu'un pouvait nous donner une impression des performances de la machine sous Ubuntu (avec une comparaison subjective entre les deux UNIX), ça serait sympa.


----------



## Isdf (24 Mars 2011)

Attention tout ce qui suit est *totalement subjectif* et n'est pas une étude calibrée mais juste un ressenti à l'utilisation.



*Tout dabord ma configuration :*

Macbook Pro 13  

 Nom du modèle :	MacBook Pro
  Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookPro5,5
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2.53 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	3 Mo
  Mémoire :	4 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	1.07 GHz


Jeu de composants :	NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
  Type :	Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :	PCI
  VRAM (totale) :	256 Mo

*Dualboot:* rEfit  Mac OS 10.6.7 150 Go et Ubuntu 10.10 (partitions /,/home, /swap le tout pour le reste du disque dur)

Après installation (système plus pilotes proprios tout est reconnu) et tout fonctionne sans problème excepter le son mais ce problème est bien connu et sera corrigé normalement dans la prochaine version (11.04)  dubuntu. 
Pour le fixer il suffit douvrir un terminal (Houlà de quoi il parle lui ... ) et de taper 


```
alsamixer
```

une fois la jolie _(ou pas)_ représentation des différents canaux apparu, il suffit de «_unmute_» les autres canaux et de mettre tout à fond y compris le surround. 
Et hop le son marche normalement  il est même possible dutilisé les touche F10 F11 et F12 pour gérer le son comme sous mac (elle est pas belle la vie).

*Temps de démarrage* Ubuntu après rEfit et Grub 15 à 20 s

Pour une *utilisation courante* (web, bureautique, email) réactivité et confort dutilisation similaires à Mac OS X. 
Exception faite pour Open office qui est plus rapide sous Ubuntu que sous Mac mais bon là tout le monde est au courant il ny a rien de nouveau .

Après on aime ou on aime pas linterface chacun ses goûts. Moi jaime bien gnome sinon je ne lutiliserai pas.

*Gnome* est très réactif autant si pas plus que le Finder. La navigation dans les menus est fluide et rapide même s lon utilise les effets graphiques avancés (ce que je fais pas car je naime pas cela ). Même si le défilement à la molette ou avec le trackpad nest pas aussi «_chiadé_» que sous mac il fonctionne très bien et fait ce quon lui dit sans broncher sous Ubuntu.


Pour les septiques pour ceux qui veulent une utilisation normale du système sans utilisé une ligne de commande cest possible si votre matériel est détecté correctement et que vous nutilisé pas de logiciels qui ne sont pas porté sur Ubuntu ce qui est de plus en plus rare, à lexception du petit phénomène décrit pour avoir le son (qui nest nécessaire que sur certains mac).

Pour les fan de *microsoft office*, la compatibilité .doc est pas mal, bon bien sur si vous utilisez une mise en page spéciale elle ne sera pas rendu correctement. Cependant, il mest déjà arrivé que un .doc créé sous une version de MS office ne soit pas compatible avec une autre version de MS office. Disons que 95% des documents sont OK et je dirai 97% des .docx avec OpenOffice. Si vous naimez pas Open Office vous pouvez télécharger dautres suites bureautique (Koffice, lotus symphonie IBM...).

*En ce qui concerne la musique* bah même Rythme and Box qui est un gros veau est plus réactif que Itunes. Le support de lAAC est bien, cependant il faut télécharger le codec dans le gestionnaire de paquets (gratuitement) . Bon cela revient au même que si vous voulez encoder en mpeg 2 sur mac il faut télécharger le codec sur le site dapple et payer. 
Après il est possible de lire quasiment tous les formats audio je dis quasiment car je nutilise que très peu de formats différents (les plus courants MP3, AAC, Ogg ...) et pour cela pas de problèmes pour les autres je nai pas testé.

*Pour la video*, la aussi il faut télécharger les différents codecs mais la plus part des format sont supportés.

Il ny a pas de différence à lutilisation entre quicktime et le lecteur de video intégré a Ubuntu pour lire les vidéos en HD ou non. De plus, Vlc existe sur les deux plateformes mais est plus réactif au démarrage sous Ubuntu que mac cependant à la lecture pas de différence à lutilisation.

En ce qui concerne *Flash (avec firefox 4)*, il n'y a pas de surprise que ce soit sur mac ou linux bah çelà fonctionne aussi bien _(ou aussi mal)_ que sur mac, avec une envolée de l'utilisation processeur quasiment identique sur les deux plateformes on va pas chippoter pour 2 à 3 % de différence. En ce qui concerne Ubuntu il existe des projets libres qui permettent d'utiliser flash sans passer par le plugin proprio d'adobe (je me souvient plus le nom désolé) ces versions libres sont moins gourmande que le plugin d'adobe mais ne sont pas compatible avec tous les sites en tout cas les types qui développent cela font du *très bon boulot*.

*MacApp Store (MAS) VS Ubuntu software center (USC). *

La plus part des logiciels présents sur lUSC sont libres et gratuits, contrairement au MAS. Le MAS est plus sexy mais plus lent que le USC. Les deux pratiquent le téléchargement est linstallation automatique. Les deux sont équivalents.

*Ubuntu one VS mobile me.*

Ubuntu one est assez rapide pour le téléchargement des fichier et la synchro des contacts. Mobileme est lent mais permet de faire plus de choses. Le prix de base de Ubuntu one est gratuit mais très limité. Mobile Me est payant mais a plus doptions.
Mais les performance sont très nettement en faveur de Ubuntu one


*Pour le jeux steam Mac vs PlayOnLinux (POL) et steam windows.*
Je ne suis pas un gros joueur mais jaime bien me faire une partie de left for dead (1 et 2) de temps en temps ou Half-life 2.

Interface steam Mac plus réactive que celle de windows en passant par playOnlinux. Mais en ce qui concerne le jeu left for dead 2. 

En résolution native  1280x800
Tous les réglages en moyen (le macbook pro nest pas un foudre de guerre, jinvente rien ).

Steam mac 30 fps max
POL entre 50 et 60 FPS 

Autre problème, quelques fois sous mac le jeux se met à saccadé fortement lors de la lecture de certains sons. Jai lancé un billet sur le support de steam et après une conversation et des tests plus ou moins farfelu allant jusquà la réinstallation du système (Mac) avec le support steam nous en somme arrivé à la conclusion que il devrai y avoir une correction apportée dans les prochaines mis à jours de left 4 dead pour mac. Ce problème étant complètement absent de la version windows sous POL.

En ce qui concerne Day of Defeat 2 mêmes réglages

Steam mac 30 fps max
POL entre 50 et 60 FPS

Il semblerait que quelque soit le jeu _source_ utilisé la version mac bloque le FPS à 30 la aussi cela ne se fait que sur certains mac et majoritairement les portables mac. La aussi le support steam est entrain dessayer de comprendre pourquoi.

*Autonomie :*
En utilisation courante l'autonomie est un peu moins grande sous Ubuntu que sous Mac Os environ 30 à 40 min de plus en faveur de Mac os. Probablement que la gestion d'energie d'ubuntu est moins performante ou moins optimisée.
En lecture video c'est pareil.
En jouant j'ai pas testé vraiment car pour avoir de meilleures performances sous mac il faut que le portable soit sur l'alimentation pour que les performances soit là, je pense que c'est une protection pour éviter une perte d'autonomie drastique sur le macbook pro.


*Pour résumer:*


Pour une utilisation courante point de vue performances Mac Os = Ubuntu. 
Alors je suis d'accord on pourra toujours discuter les 1/4 ou 1/2 seconde de différence entre tel ou tel applications sur tel ou tel système mais bon y'a vraiment pas de quoi. 
D'un point de vue ergonomie et interface on aime ou on n'aime pas. Je pense que le point fort de mac c'est l'intégration, le point fort d'Ubuntu est que si quelque chose gène on peut le modifier et le changer en téléchargement quelques paquets. 

Pour le jeux, mis a part la faible expérience que j'en ai, les performances semblent en faveur d'Ubuntu. Mais bon le problème viens peut-être de la latence que met apple à intégrer les dernières optimisations d'openGl et de la médiocrité des pilotes graphiques sous Mac os.


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2011)

Merci pour le retour d'information.


----------



## matr095 (27 Mars 2011)

Nom du modèle :	iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :	iMac11,2
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core i3
  Vitesse du processeur :	3,06 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cur) :	256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	4 Go
  Vitesse dinterconnexion du processeur :	5.86 GT/s
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	IM112.0057.B00
  Version SMC (système) :	1.64f5
  Numéro de série (système) :	W80228REDAS
  UUID du matériel :	7101C3CE-85E4-55B6-B53A-90D0E88EEEFB
 Jeu de composants :	ATI Radeon HD 4670
  Type :	Processeur graphique (GPU)
  Bus :	PCIe
  Longueur de la voie PCIe :	x16
  VRAM (totale) :	256 Mo
  Fournisseur :	ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :	0x9488
  Identifiant de révision :	0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :	113-B8030H-114
  Version du gestionnaire EFI :	01.00.403



comment enlever l'écran noir  quand je boot sur ubuntu?


----------



## Isdf (28 Mars 2011)

Salut, 
j'ai besoin de savoir si l'écran noir est quand tu boot sur le CD ou alors quand tu boot après l'installation. As-tu en haut à gauche de ton écran un tirait blanc qui clignote? 

De plus quelle version de Ubuntu utilise tu la 10.10 ou autre?

merci


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

À qui t'adresses-tu ?


----------



## Isdf (28 Mars 2011)

Je m'adresse à celui qui pose la question à savoir: matr095



matr095 a dit:


> Nom du modèle :	iMac
> Identifiant du modèle :	iMac11,2
> Nom du processeur :	Intel Core i3
> Vitesse du processeur :	3,06 GHz
> ...


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2011)

Ce qui permet donc de savoir que c'est la Ubuntu 10.10 (post introductif du fil).


----------



## matr095 (29 Mars 2011)

Isdf a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai besoin de savoir si l'écran noir est quand tu boot sur le CD ou alors quand tu boot après l'installation. As-tu en haut à gauche de ton écran un tirait blanc qui clignote?
> 
> De plus quelle version de Ubuntu utilise tu la 10.10 ou autre?
> ...



l'écran noir après avoir cliqué sur "installer ubuntu" depuis F2
et si je fais pas F2, j'ai comme un tiret blanc comme quoi ça charge (c'est normal) mais après l'écran devient noir
donc je vois le tirait mais juste après ça devient noir

J'utilise Ubuntu 10.04


----------



## Isdf (31 Mars 2011)

ok!

quand tu es sur le menu ou il y a affiché 

Essayer ubuntu sans...
Installer Ubuntu
en bas tu as marqué F6 autres paramètres.

regarde la capture d'écran ci-dessous que j'ai trouvé sur les forum d'ubuntu

tu fait F6 et la un petit menu doit apparaître

à l'aide des fleches de ton clavier tu selection acpi=off et noapic en appuyant sur la barre d'espace une petite croix doit s'afficher et tu appuie sur esc et ensuite tu valide installer ubuntu et cela devrai passer.

Si le menu n'apparait pas et simplement une ligne avec tout un tas de commandes va au bout de cette ligne et tape acpi=off et noapic just séparé par des espaces et appuie sur enter et cela devrai passer.







Dis moi si cela fonctionne


----------



## matr095 (13 Juillet 2011)

Cela ne fonctionne pas !!!
j'appuie sur f2 apres avoir booté sur le disque
ensuite, je fais tout ce que tu me dis
ensuite, l'écran ne devient pas noir tout de suite, il s'affiche sur un fond rose "ubuntu" en train de charger, 
PUIS: l'écran devient noir à ce moment là !
que faire ?


----------



## Isdf (14 Juillet 2011)

Hello,
le probleme vient du driver de ta carte graphique ATI, il n'y pas de moyen "facile " de résoudre ca il faut passer en mode terminal (touches ctrl-alt-fn-F1). Stopper le serveur graphique et le relancé


```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
```

voir si cela passe. 

Si cela passe pas revenir en mode terminal (touches ctrl-alt-fn-F1) stopper gdm


```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
```

Une fois la mettre a jour la base de donner du gestionnaire de paquets.


```
sudo apt-get update
```

et installer le dernier driver proprio.


```
sudo apt-get install fglrx
```

et une fois fini redémarrer le gdm


```
sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
```

cel devrai aussi installer les dépendances manquantes et cela devrai fonctionner.

Bonne chance


----------



## matr095 (30 Octobre 2011)

Ca ne fait rien

Quand je tape tout cela ca me met quand meme un ecran noir ...


----------



## supergrec (31 Octobre 2011)

SVP les amis, si votre machine est assez véloce, penser a la virtualisation.

C'est L'AVENIR. 


Perso j'ai vmWare Fusion Debian et XP sur mon Macbook Pro et c'est que tu bonheur.

Plus de boot-reboot pour changer de machine.

Une allocation de la RAM infime car tout passe par la machine virtuel.

Les driver détecter sans problème ( vmware tool ) clavier apple, réseaux, BT, cam ...

Bref pour moi la virtualisation : c'est le MUST


----------



## matr095 (6 Novembre 2015)

Bon merci pour les réponses. Je vais essayer.


----------



## BlueG3 (7 Novembre 2015)

par hasard :
-as tu tenté avec d'autres distributions pour l'installation d'un linux ?


----------



## Doctopus18 (21 Novembre 2016)

up


----------



## matr095 (21 Novembre 2017)

Bon, ben merci quand même de votre aide et jai finalement fini par faire de la virtu.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2017)

Dis donc tu es tenace toi !


----------

